# Great frame but broken dropout



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2008)

Anyone at all interested? It's a really nice frame I got off ebay from someone whose brother 'used to race it' but had emigrated. Steel, but very light. Don't know what tubing it is - no decals apart from one featuring the word 'GATORZ', which googling reveals to be an Aussie manufacturer of sunglasses aimed at the skateboarding/mountain biking/go-karting yoof market. Could it have been a team bike? Don't know. But it was a seriously good frame till I broke it. The actual tubing is fine - it's just the dropout that's busted - but it would need a welder who knows what they're about. I could measure it if anyone's interested, but I think it's about 24" - it fit me fine and I'm 6', with a 34" inside leg. It would definitely be collection-only from Norf London. I've tried freecycle but no joy. Just goes against the grain to send it to landfill, but unless one o' you peeps wants it, I guess that's where it's bound...


----------



## Twenty Inch (16 Oct 2008)

Oooh, I might be. Any bits with it? there's a good framebuilder just around the corner from me.

Let me measure my frames and see whether they're 24" as well.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2008)

Hi

Excellent! Let's hope it works out. Um, well, not a great deal, because I pinched most of it for my current bike (which I bought frame-only), but it does have BB and headset - both good ones & in good nick - and Reynolds 501 forks, which I suspect weren't original, but there's nowt wrong with them. I've just been to measure it and it's actually 24 1/2", and 23" top tube, measured from centre to centre (I'm not sure how you're supposed to measure top tubes.) Feel free to PM me if you're still interested.


----------



## Twenty Inch (22 Oct 2008)

Hi swee'pea

I really can't take this frame. I don't need it, SWMBO would have my balls, and I can't afford the parts for another build, and I have several unfinished projects that should be finished off first. Sorry for wasting your time, I hope it goes to someone more deserving.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Oct 2008)

Hi 20" - ah well, so it goes. Re 'er indores - I know the feeling! Good luck with your projects (various).


----------

